# looking to start a demasoni species tank



## mjzuverink (Dec 6, 2009)

hey all, im in the planning stages of a Phuedotropheus P. Demasoni species only tank. I think im gonna go witha 75 gallon tank. I just want this to be an open discussion on how this tank should be set up or some cool ideas. for instance type of filtration? number of fish? substrate? lighting? decor? ( i have been debating wether or not to try and do a DIY rock backround) anyways, I'm eager to see what kinds of ideas you guys have!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pseudotropheus. Use double or triple filtration, decor should be rocks (or fake rocks like cichlid stones or lok-rocks). Cut up PVC pipe is ugly, but cheap. One 48" light should be fine (you don't need plant lights). Start with 8-10 fish, they will make more.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Pseudotropheus. Use double or triple filtration, decor should be rocks (or fake rocks like cichlid stones or lok-rocks). Cut up PVC pipe is ugly, but cheap. One 48" light should be fine (you don't need plant lights). Start with 8-10 fish, they will make more.


I agree


----------

